
Ask HN: Strategy to have programmer code crypto trading algo without stealing? - newyearnewyou
As the question states, I am seeking a clever way of having a programmer code my crypto trading algo without stealing it - perhaps dividing the project into 2-3 parts, done by different programmers, having those parts communicate and then execute trades?
======
redactedname
So what u wan't to do is the folowing: Have one guy do all the code for you,
but demand that he sends u all the resulting source Code

Now take this Sourcecode to a Codereview (your have to pay that) at a Company
that has a Reputation to lose. They wil tell u if the code is fine or
backdored

